

Goodness of micro frameworks and libraries - mark_l_watson
http://blog.markwatson.com/2013/02/goodness-of-micro-frameworks-and.html

======
conanbatt
When i started Kaya.gs i drove away from Rails by a similar logic. Rails is
quite heavy and abstracts a lot of what is going on, and comes bundled with
many things you may not use.

I used Cuba for Kaya and i can safely say I understand the entire stack of the
application. For a long term learning of web developing, i strongly suggest
fiddling with a micro-framework to get a deeper understanding of everything.

However, now with a much larger understanding, i was annoyed at the process of
making things again or tediously , which frameworks already solve. I.E. ,
simple crud views, user authentication, etc.

